# Running Dura ace 9000 with Sram red Etap ???



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I run sram etap shifters, front and rear derailleur with shimano Dura ace 9000 cassette (12/28), 50 x34 crankset, chain and brakes?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes to everything but the brakes. You'll want to run Sram brakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

So, the sram front derailleur will shift the spacing on the shimano 9000 crankset?
Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't see why it won't. Keep in mind that OEMs are speccing etap on bikes with several different cranks such as FSA and such. I haven't heard of any front shifting issues from it yet on anything. Thankfully as far as 11 speed goes, most everything drivetrain related is spaced the same across the brands.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So, the sram front derailleur will shift the spacing on the shimano 9000 crankset?
> Thanks


Yes, it should work...


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

But will it be optimal? Can't imagine SRAM or Shimano testing to make sure such a combination would work or work well. If you are spending all that money wouldn't you want an optimal solution rather than something that works? Just my gut reaction. It's not a reaction borne of any knowledge of the engineering of the two systems.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

My question is why run heavy Dura-ace cranks if not to "complete the group"? Plenty of us use Red cranks and cassette on an otherwise Dura-ace bike because they're lighter than the Shimano parts.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Lelandjt said:


> My question is why run heavy Dura-ace cranks if not to "complete the group"? Plenty of us use Red cranks and cassette on an otherwise Dura-ace bike because they're lighter than the Shimano parts.


Sram Red GXP crankset + bottom bracket 

vs.

Dura-Ace crankset + bottom bracket


Look it up then come back and tell me how heavy Dura-Ace cranks are.

BB30 doesn't count, that's apples to oranges.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

My bike right now is equipped with shimano 9000. if I took it off to sell it I probably get six to $700 tops. The upgrade kit for the sram Etap is $13-$1400. The whole groupo is $23-$2600. That's my thinking. 
I have riden the DI2 for the last year but feel I like the shifting pattern of the new Sram etap. Both systems are incredible but the frame I want to put it on does not have internal routing.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

yes you can, a friend of mine is doing exactly this.
even his shimano brakes will work, albeit not as optimal had they been sram brakes, but they work ok for him.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, that's good news


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

The reason, so far sram only have 5 arm, 9000 has much better selection of gear ratios,
I have run 53-34 everyone says it will not work, it does..


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tony west said:


> The reason, so far sram only have 5 arm, 9000 has much better selection of gear ratios,
> I have run 53-34 everyone says it will not work, it does..


Sure...it shifts. But it's not great. You're over the capacity of both derailleurs. Not a good thing. Either the chain is too long in small/small or you're really close to ripping the rear derailleur off the bike in big/big.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

I left out short cage normal rear mech, but didn't think anyone needed telling not to go to the extremes, small - small, but your right, people do some funny things, anyway, it was just to make the point of 4 arm 9000 up against sram chainset, you could try answering the chaps question rather than go all techy.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

The 9000 and probably 9100 are the best rim calipers ive used, super record skeleton are good too, but dont have the quick releases.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, its etap then, ive fitted both Di2 & EPS to none internal frames, BUT to save being set about like, over my gear ratio,s post, ill not say how I did it, except to say, I am a frame repairer / builder.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tony west said:


> I left out short cage normal rear mech, *but didn't think anyone needed telling not to go to the extremes, small - small*, but your right, people do some funny things, anyway, it was just to make the point of 4 arm 9000 up against sram chainset, you could try answering the chaps question rather than go all techy.


Going all techy? That's the whole point of this forum. I give good advice based on experience, manufacturer's spec, and what makes sense. Your set up is over capacity of both derailleurs and I would never advise anyone to do the same thing. I'd hate to see what you might be inclined to do w/ any of your firearms given this attitude.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sram Red GXP crankset + bottom bracket
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


Not if you have a PF30 frame...


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

Didnt say I use it regularly, just said Ive done it and it works, it seems your attitude to look through, find something you dont agree with, and go ballistic, all you had to say was, there are draw backs to this set up, I would not recommend it, but if it works for you, good luck,
I still love you though, sorted the Etape, you were VERY close, but not total correct, 
See how nice I made that sound,

Regards Your Best Friend Tony, Gun Less.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tony west said:


> Didnt say I use it regularly, just said Ive done it and it works, it seems your attitude to look through, find something you dont agree with, and go ballistic, all you had to say was, there are draw backs to this set up, I would not recommend it, but if it works for you, good luck,
> I still love you though, sorted the Etape, you were VERY close, but not total correct,
> See how nice I made that sound,
> 
> Regards Your Best Friend Tony, Gun Less.


No. I'm not going to agree with you and say 'if it works for you, fine' because someone else may try this and circumstances may result in a fairly catastrophic accident. I only say this because I've seen it in the past. I've been doing this a loooooong time at a pretty high level, and I've learned to respect manufacturers specs for good reason.


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

Does that mean, you dont love me anymore, I have no idea who you are, but it must be very high level, as you keep beating your chest about, CAN I HAVE YOUR AUTOGRAPH, it give me that worm felling to know ive been close to Royalty,
Just to wind you up a bit more, Im A Long Time Lover / Supporter / fan Of Lance, hell, you can go ballistic with that, no bad language now.


----------



## Jester45 (Oct 29, 2014)

Possibly at a tangent to this thread but looking to fit Etap to a new Tarmac frame (SL6) and had planned to go all SRAM. Two questions;
1. Can't find it anywhere - do SRAM make a direct mount brake? Suspect not and if so, will the DA 9110 work just as well with the groupset? And if not, any idea if anything could be in the pipeline with SRAM on this (as frame will not be available for another four or five months).
2. Is the SRAM Red crankset the likely best crankset or worth considering other options? 
Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jester45 said:


> Possibly at a tangent to this thread but looking to fit Etap to a new Tarmac frame (SL6) and had planned to go all SRAM. Two questions;
> 1. Can't find it anywhere - do SRAM make a direct mount brake? Suspect not and if so, will the DA 9110 work just as well with the groupset? And if not, any idea if anything could be in the pipeline with SRAM on this (as frame will not be available for another four or five months).
> 2. Is the SRAM Red crankset the likely best crankset or worth considering other options?
> Thanks


I just heard that SRAM most likely has a direct-mount brake in the works. Not sure when it will be available but apparently it's coming. I would use the Red crank just to keep the same 'look' throughout the bike.


----------



## jgutz71 (Jul 7, 2013)

not to steal the thread but will a KMC chain work fine with SRAM Red Wifli? I am running SRAM throughout but wanted to run a KMC chain because I like the look of the black one...thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jgutz71 said:


> not to steal the thread but will a KMC chain work fine with SRAM Red Wifli? I am running SRAM throughout but wanted to run a KMC chain because I like the look of the black one...thanks


Yep. No prob.


----------



## Jester45 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Contacting SRAM*



cxwrench said:


> I just heard that SRAM most likely has a direct-mount brake in the works. Not sure when it will be available but apparently it's coming. I would use the Red crank just to keep the same 'look' throughout the bike.


Any idea how to contact SRAM by email? Ringing from half way around the world is almost impossible to get someone, with the numbers they supply putting you into a typically long queue. This is one of the few companies where they simply don't put a contact mechanism up other than phone numbers. 
Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jester45 said:


> Any idea how to contact SRAM by email? Ringing from half way around the world is almost impossible to get someone, with the numbers they supply putting you into a typically long queue. This is one of the few companies where they simply don't put a contact mechanism up other than phone numbers.
> Thanks


Given what I heard and who I heard it from it's doubtful you'll get anymore info by contacting SRAM yourself. You could have your local shop contact their rep or the distributor in your part of the world and see what they can find out but SRAM in the USA don't deal w/ retail customers, they deal directly w/ shops.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I run DA direct mount brakes and KMC chains on my etap. No problem with either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

the front shift on my set up, is the best parts of it etap to 9000, nearly as good as Super record EPS if I had email address id send pic,s of what ive do,??


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

jgutz71 said:


> not to steal the thread but will a KMC chain work fine with SRAM Red Wifli? I am running SRAM throughout but wanted to run a KMC chain because I like the look of the black one...thanks


Yes, I do X11SL goid, colour dont matter, im just a tart,??


----------



## Jester45 (Oct 29, 2014)

Appreciated guys. I had been reading that there were some performance issues that could be experienced due to the different pull on SRAM levers vs Shimano levers, and were better to match the brands, but based on feedback here and in other forums seems like this is not the case? It would be great to run the same brand but committed to the new S-Works Tarmac frame - and eTap - and the direct mount option leaves me seemingly with no choice but either DA or eeBrakes (and by most accounts, the eeBrakes are very similar from an engineering perspective to the Shimano rather than SRAM, hence likely same issue).


----------



## tony west (Mar 2, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't see why it won't. Keep in mind that OEMs are speccing etap on bikes with several different cranks such as FSA and such. I haven't heard of any front shifting issues from it yet on anything. Thankfully as far as 11 speed goes, most everything drivetrain related is spaced the same across the brands.


Yes, it will all work, & the brakes, Ive got it, also with TRP calipers,


----------



## walth (Jan 27, 2008)

Jester45 said:


> Appreciated guys. I had been reading that there were some performance issues that could be experienced due to the different pull on SRAM levers vs Shimano levers, and were better to match the brands, but based on feedback here and in other forums seems like this is not the case? It would be great to run the same brand but committed to the new S-Works Tarmac frame - and eTap - and the direct mount option leaves me seemingly with no choice but either DA or eeBrakes (and by most accounts, the eeBrakes are very similar from an engineering perspective to the Shimano rather than SRAM, hence likely same issue).


I also committed to a sworks new tarmac frame and just discovered the direct mount brake issue, have you received any updates/compatibility on ee brakes or trp?


----------



## Jester45 (Oct 29, 2014)

No, nothing (unfortunately) and cut my losses and have gone with DA. Based on all that I read, there will be no disappointment with the DA and other than a "mismatch" in the SRAM set of components, should all be fine. Even if SRAM do come out with a direct mount in the meantime, still no guarantee that it will be as good as the DA. I also wrote off the ridiculous price of ee brakes, with the weight advantage not being enough to get me over the line.


----------

